# Algarve, Portugal



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Bluesence said:


> I think you've tasted the famous "Guia chicken"


Exactly!It was very tasty


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

richardmilk said:


> I think Algarve tourism board is pretty smart in the sense that they mostly market themselves as a great golf destination, thus attracting a lot of moneyed tourists. That's what I would think from the outside, I don't actually know the region
> 
> ps. What's the name of that small beach between rock formations that always appear when Algarve is being shown? where is it located?


There isn't only one beach between rock formations, there are several. I can name some, like Praia da Rocha, Beliche, Zavial, Praia dos Olhos d' Água or Praia do Burgau and a lot more.. you can go to goolge maps or something and see it!


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish my hometown was like Algarve!!!
congratulations portugal!


----------



## richardmilk (Feb 11, 2009)

Bluesence said:


> 1
> 10


That's the beach I was referring to a couple of posts ago, what's the name of it? thanks


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

very nice pictures!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

richardmilk said:


> That's the beach I was referring to a couple of posts ago, what's the name of it? thanks


praia dona Ana (dona Ana beach) in the area of Lagos:yes:


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

richardmilk said:


> I think Algarve tourism board is pretty smart in the sense that they mostly market themselves as a great golf destination, thus attracting a lot of moneyed tourists. That's what I would think from the outside, I don't actually know the region


I think they do that to separate Algarve from the image that many northen europeans have of the south of Spain.

The south of Spain is a bit ruined by constructions, to much buildings, to much people. A cheap place to the common northen european to go and spend some days in the sun.

Algarve tried to give another image and attract other type of tourists.

You can find lot's of portuguese that spend their summer in the south of Spain because it's cheaper than the Algarve. At least that used to happen, i don't know how things are now in Spain.




richardmilk said:


> ps. What's the name of that small beach between rock formations that always appear when Algarve is being shown? where is it located?



Probably you're talking about Lagos...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

seattle92 said:


> I think they do that to separate Algarve from the image that many northen europeans have of the south of Spain.
> 
> The south of Spain is a bit ruined by constructions, to much buildings, to much people. A cheap place to the common northen european to go and spend some days in the sun.
> 
> ...


it is Ponta da Piedade :yes: very close to Dona Ana beach...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


That pic is really great


----------



## jmmv (Feb 8, 2008)

Algarve :drool:


----------



## richardmilk (Feb 11, 2009)

seattle92 said:


> You can find lot's of portuguese that spend their summer in the south of Spain because it's cheaper than the Algarve. At least that used to happen, i don't know how things are now in Spain.


that's the problem of attracting loads of rich tourists, prices out the portuguese looking for a place under the sun. but then that's the way things work, capitalism, I guess most locals don't mind much, as long as the euros and pounds keep coming :cheers:


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT (Dec 10, 2008)

Marvelous!:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos of Algarve please


----------

